# Boyfriend Wanted



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

-Must live in California
-Must be between 17-23
-Must be good looking, nice, and smart

PM me if interested!  Serious inquiries only.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

" must be good looking, nice and smart"

Rofl


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> " must be good looking, nice and smart"
> 
> Rofl


Now see, what we have here is a bitter someone who doesn't meet the requirements.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol you post these every time we have an argument. :sus


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> Lol you post these every time we have an argument. :sus


gtfo


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Now see, what we have here is a bitter someone who doesn't meet the requirements.


More like you're butthurt and desperate because I don't like you back... -_-


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> More like you're butthurt and desperate because I don't like you back... -_-


I wasn't even directing that at you. >.< Now will you please leave me alone and let me move on? kthanks


----------



## Aerials606 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ain't nobody got time fo dat. xDDD


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Internet dating....
Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, you're so mature Kai....have fun taking cocccccck in your ***


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

im a girl. you never said girls couldnt apply. but i think im suppose to be faithful


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> im a girl. you never said girls couldnt apply. but i think im suppose to be faithful


*Boy*friend wanted


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> *Boy*friend wanted


well you said you wanted a boyfriend but it your requirements there was no such speak of a boy.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

The necessity of a male was implied.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

What kind of ****ing retarded thread have I walked in now....


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> The necessity of a male was implied.


one must never imply it and expect others to read into it. dangerous game. Also, killers can apply?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

This is why I came to SAS still, it isn't helpful anymore, but a place for cheap laughs. Haha, I love it.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> one must never imply it and expect others to read into it. dangerous game. Also, killers can apply?


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> What kind of ****ing retarded thread have I walked in now....


:cig


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> one must never imply it and expect others to read into it. dangerous game. Also, killers can apply?


 she was never specific. dogs and cats can apply as well, who knows what she is into


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

thisismeyo said:


> she was never specific. dogs and cats can apply as well, who knows what she is into


I know a poodle who like the exotic animals  He is into threesomes. just ask the rooster.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This thread is highly amusing :lol


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

this thread is sexist! You won't even let me apply! What are us girls suppose to do now?! You are prohibiting me from reaching my full potential!.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Whoa,this ain't no dating site,and neither a debate site,it's a site for friendship and support :group:group


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> This thread is highly amusing :lol


:sas


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I honestly should thank the OP though, this has kind of made me feel abit better :lol


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> :sas


This thread was going perfectly fine until you brought your skinny little *** with your 2 inch di** and screwed everything up!


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol, and I'm immature, right? Sure.


----------



## Aerials606 (Feb 23, 2013)

Here is somebody who wants to be your boyfriend.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's the thing about internet dating, the fugliest women with the ****tiest jobs (dental assistant, waiter, etc.) think they are high social status queens. They think because they get their okcupid inbox's flooded from desperate beta males with messages that they are actually desirable in the real world. Go to a bar or club and see if anyone approaches your ***.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> Lol, and I'm immature, right? Sure.


You're the one who basically told me that I'm ugly!


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

tk123 said:


> That's the thing about internet dating, the fugliest women with the ****tiest jobs (dental assistant, waiter, etc.) think they are high social status queens. They think because they get their okcupid inbox's flooded from desperate beta males with messages that they are actually desirable in the real world. Go to a bar or club and see if anyone approaches your ***.


Someone's bitter.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

oh no he didn't!


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

No i didn't...? Why are you talking about your life on a thread anyway. :roll


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nibbler said:


> oh no he didn't!


GURRRL


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> No i didn't...? Why are you talking about your life on a thread anyway. :roll


You don't have to keep harassing me through texts, especially with insults like calling me a h-o-e.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> You don't have to keep harassing me through texts, especially with insults like calling me a h-o-e.


Pulling things out of your *** again? :sus


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you two married, or something?


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Are you two married, or something?


He wishes.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

tayzipporah said:


> Now see, what we have here is a bitter someone who doesn't meet the requirements.


Geez yeah i'm pretty devastated that i couldn't meet your requirements


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

epic thread is epic


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

folks it says she's 17. go to the bar my ***.


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Jan 24, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Geez yeah i'm pretty devastated that i couldn't meet your requirements


opcorn


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i wonder what would happen if i made a thread like this.... except it said girlfriend wanted...


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> i wonder what would happen if i made a thread like this.... except it said girlfriend wanted...


someone did.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> someone did.


what happened? link?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> what happened? link?


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/girlfriend-wanted-284673/


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f7/girlfriend-wanted-284673/


awww, but that was just a thread to mock this thread... i mean like a serious thread


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I see. That's why you message me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

If someone who looked like Megan Fox (or whoever most guys find attractive nowadays) made this thread, a bunch of guys would take this "boyfriend wanted" thing seriously lol.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> What kind of ****ing retarded thread have I walked in now....


^ :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Well damn


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> If someone who looked like Megan Fox (or whoever most guys find attractive nowadays) made this thread, a bunch of guys would take this "boyfriend wanted" thing seriously lol.


Are you saying I'm unattractive?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Summed up their relationship, er... lack thereof.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> Are you saying I'm unattractive?


Obv not. If you weren't so hyped up on seeing the negative then maybe you'd get what was being said. What was said is that if they looked like an actress and unrealistically flawless which is hard considering even actresses look really diff in real life, then these men would jump on it. They were pointing out that the men here have unrealistic expectations and wonder why they are single.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tayzipporah said:


> Are you saying I'm unattractive?


I'm saying as a black female, I know most guys on this site wouldn't find you attractive just because of your race. If you were a thin white girl (or any other race, really) with some curves (Like Megan Fox, Jennifer Lawrence, etc) you would've gotten a lot more positive attention from this thread. It's unfortunate, but true.



TheTraveler said:


> Obv not. If you weren't so hyped up on seeing the negative then maybe you'd get what was being said.* What was said is that if they looked like an actress and unrealistically flawless which is hard considering even actresses look really diff in real life, then these men would jump on it.* They were pointing out that the men here have unrealistic expectations and wonder why they are single.


That too.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aw, I've missed you guys. Hopefully you've been having lots of rough, hair-pulling sex.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Aw, I've missed you guys. Hopefully you've been having lots of rough, hair-pulling sex.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

lol this thread!!!!


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

How do we know if we're interested in you without a description? Why does he have to be good-looking? Isn't that a little shallow, and neither nice nor smart?

What would you do with a nice smart guy? You speak like this to people lol:



tayzipporah said:


> have fun taking cocccccck in your ***





tayzipporah said:


> your skinny little *** with your 2 inch di** and screwed everything up!


So because you've now completely ruined your chances with any nice smart guys, you've narrowed your options down to a young good-looking Californian guy who is an idiot and a total arsehole and who may or may not be a murderer. Good luck. 8)


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> *I'm saying as a black female, I know most guys on this site wouldn't find you attractive just because of your race.*


*This*... so hard.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I think OP should post this on 4chan. She may get a lot of interesting replies.

*edit* Pic included, of course. (snickers)


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

The best one so far.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

kast said:


> The best one so far.


No this is LMFAO ^^^


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Wicked said:


> No this is LMFAO ^^^


Alright, we've got a winner. 8)


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats freaky scarey...:hide


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

OP where you at :cry



Ok. Srs faec. 

My name is Rae. I live all the way across the country but I think we can make it work. Oh, and I am lacking male genitalia but through the magic of friendship we can overcome this. I'll only get surgery if it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked said:


> *I am lacking male genitalia*












^
|

That's you. You're lacking all types of genitalia. D:


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> ^
> |
> 
> That's you. You're lacking all types of genitalia. D:


How do penguins have sex? Cuz like I laid an egg. I don't remember getting freaky. You owe me child support. I named our son Happy Feet.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Wicked said:


> My name is Rae.


STFU. My name is Rae too!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked said:


> How do penguins have sex? Cuz like I laid an egg. I don't remember getting freaky. You owe me child support. I named our son Happy Feet.


what ***** it aint mines, you aint finna get me, im always strapped


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> what ***** it aint mines, you aint finna get me, im always strapped


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked said:


>


**** yo sad face


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> **** yo sad face


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> STFU. My name is Rae too!


Is it short for something? My actual name is Rachel but that's laaaaaaame! :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked said:


>


tho seriously? happy feet? i aint having no retarded kid.

wait...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Wicked said:


> Is it short for something? My actual name is Rachel but that's laaaaaaame! :lol


Yeah, it's short for Ray Shawna.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> tho seriously? happy feet? i aint having no retarded kid.
> 
> wait...


If you don't give me child support for LIDDO HAPPY FEET I'll have you sent back to Mexico. Yeah. **** just got real world.

LOOK AT DA FACE


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

Babe! Come watch Wreck it Ralph with me. :kiss


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Babe! Come watch Wreck it Ralph with me. :kiss


May as well, forum is dead as ****. :squeeze:heart lets go, ******.  <3

GOOD LUCK WITH THE BOYFRIEND HUNT, OP. SORRY ABOUT YOUR THREAD... D:


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm saying as a black female, I know most guys on this site wouldn't find you attractive just because of your race. If you were a thin white girl (or any other race, really) with some curves (Like Megan Fox, Jennifer Lawrence, etc) you would've gotten a lot more positive attention from this thread. It's unfortunate, but true.





TheTraveler said:


> Obv not. If you weren't so hyped up on seeing the negative then maybe you'd get what was being said. What was said is that if they looked like an actress and unrealistically flawless which is hard considering even actresses look really diff in real life, then these men would jump on it. They were pointing out that the men here have unrealistic expectations and wonder why they are single.


Lets get real ladies. This thread is not taken serious because she has the unrealistic expectations. "Must be good looking. Nice and Smart". She does not fit her own requirements yet expects them like its somehow common sense. I don't think she is bad looking though. If she had a nice intro regardless of race she would get a good response.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Lets get real ladies. This thread is not taken serious because she has the unrealistic expectations. "Must be good looking. Nice and Smart". She does not fit her own requirements yet expects them like its somehow common sense. I don't think she is bad looking though. If she had a nice intro regardless of race she would get a good response.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

kast said:


> How do we know if we're interested in you without a description? Why does he have to be good-looking? Isn't that a little shallow, and neither nice nor smart?
> 
> What would you do with a nice smart guy? You speak like this to people lol:
> 
> So because you've now completely ruined your chances with any nice smart guys, you've narrowed your options down to a young good-looking Californian guy who is an idiot and a total arsehole and who may or may not be a murderer. Good luck. 8)


alright. let's back this **** up. Sometimes I choose, *choose, *to speak ghettoly to people to get them off my jock.

And to everyone saying if I wasn't black, i probably would have gotten a better reaction from the mass, you are absolutely right. Screw you racist people, sendin my *** back to the cotton fields with $500 chips!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> alright. let's back this **** up. Sometimes I choose, *choose, *to speak ghettoly to people to get them off my jock.
> 
> And to *everyone saying if I wasn't black, i probably would have gotten a better reaction from the mass*, you are absolutely right. Screw you racist people, sendin my *** back to the cotton fields with $500 chips!


Whoa whoa whoa... that's not what I'm saying.

I mean, I'm black. And there a few guys on here that fancy me (and mezzo) The thing is, you're making yourself seem really shallow. It's not just cause you're black. You're shallow and black. If there was a shallow, attractive chick of another race, she'd receive the same response.

^^; hey, you're really bad at this whole thing. You should stop while you're at it. These people aren't racist. They didn't scream "N****R NO! YOU'RE BLACK WE DON'T WANT YOU!!" They commented on how goddamn shallow you are. And I 100% agree with them. Kinda inappropriate to post in this particular section anyway. How about in the "Relationship" section?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, and P.S. If you were to date someone 18 - 23, that'd be an illegal relationship. You're still a minor.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

DappleGrey said:


> Oh, and P.S. If you were to date someone 18 - 23, that'd be an illegal relationship. You're still a minor.


She can anyone. She cant have sex unless it is a three year difference. 17-20 she can have sex with.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

TheTraveler said:


> She can anyone. She cant have sex unless it is a three year difference. 17-20 she can have sex with.


Where the hell do you live? Hahaha. I live in NC, everyone's like NO! Well, I guess that's good to know now, thanks.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

DappleGrey said:


> Where the hell do you live? Hahaha. I live in NC, everyone's like NO! Well, I guess that's good to know now, thanks.


Yeah, the law has it covered because women date guys that are older, so what happens when you dated a guy for a few years and you are 17 and he is 19? Just stop having sex? No. So they give you a three year gap. Though I recommended not dating guys who are more than three years older period. Simply because our brain isn't fully grown and men can take advantage of you easily because he may have a car, job, money etc.


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

tayzipporah said:


> alright. let's back this **** up. Sometimes I choose, *choose, *to speak ghettoly to people to get them off my jock.
> 
> And to everyone saying if I wasn't black, i probably would have gotten a better reaction from the mass, you are absolutely right. Screw you racist people, sendin my *** back to the cotton fields with $500 chips!


What. The. F**k. Oh god.. Well I for one am not racist but.. this post was surely going to hit the fan. I honestly am not shocked by the respones you got for this question.

I think it would be better if you were to try and find someone in real life. Boyfriends aren't hard to find. You look like a nice girl.. Don't search for someone online it's just dagerous in my oppinion. Yes even on SAS. Good Luck and smile


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn now I have to spend all night watching Maury videos. Thanks hoz.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done everybody.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

this is the best thread i have seen on this ****ing site! and it gets better and better


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

tayzipporah said:


> gtfo





tayzipporah said:


> Wow, you're so mature Kai....have fun taking cocccccck in your ***





tayzipporah said:


> This thread was going perfectly fine until you brought your skinny little *** with your 2 inch di** and screwed everything up!





tayzipporah said:


> You don't have to keep harassing me through texts, especially with insults like calling me a h-o-e.





tayzipporah said:


> Are you saying I'm unattractive?





tayzipporah said:


> alright. let's back this **** up. Sometimes I choose, *choose, *to speak ghettoly to people to get them off my jock.
> 
> And to everyone saying if I wasn't black, i probably would have gotten a better reaction from the mass, you are absolutely right. Screw you racist people, sendin my *** back to the cotton fields with $500 chips!


damn op you sound like a real catch.

goodluck with your finding a mate goals in 2013.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm actually glad people trolled this thread to hell and I don't think that often or say it like ever.....:|


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> I'm actually glad people trolled this thread to hell and I don't think that often or say it like ever.....:|


agreed

these are the kind of threads that make me lose faith in humanity... not all of it but still a great bit


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> *I'm saying as a black female, I know most guys on this site wouldn't find you attractive just because of your race.* If you were a thin white girl (or any other race, really) with some curves (Like Megan Fox, Jennifer Lawrence, etc) you would've gotten a lot more positive attention from this thread. It's unfortunate, but true.





DappleGrey said:


> *This*... so hard.


I've never really understood where this idea of Black women being unattractive came from - but I do get the impression that this is an American concept more than anything. So yeah, if you want my advice, come to Europe. There are parts where there aren't that many black people around if at all where you'd be considered very attractive and exotic (Ireland for example from what I've heard) and other parts such as the UK where there is no stigma and interracial dating between black and white people is very common.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paper Samurai said:


> I've never really understood where this idea of Black women being unattractive came from - but I do get the impression that this is an American concept more than anything. So yeah, if you want my advice, come to Europe. There are parts where there aren't that many black people around if at all where you'd be considered very attractive and exotic (Ireland for example from what I've heard) and other parts such as the UK where there is no stigma and interracial dating between black and white people is very common.


Yeah, there's no stigma here from what I know.
There can be problems with religion or cultures clashing, but nothing just from the colour of your skin.
I don't know if people would be considered exotic exactly, but I don't think people would have bigger problems in dating than others.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

tayzipporah said:


> -Must live in California
> -Must be between 17-23
> -Must be good looking, nice, and smart
> 
> PM me if interested!  Serious inquiries only.


 haha sorry honey not here.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm? I was actually pondering doing the same sort of thing and posting in the Relationship section to seek a GF. Thinking this may be a great place to find someone who actually understands and goes through some of the same hardships we all go through with SA etc, compared to trying dating sites.. Firstly I wasn't sure if it was allowed?, and secondly after seeing how this thread went I'm glad I didn't.. Probably just as tough to find someone here as it is on a dating site full of so called "normal" people lol.. And chances of finding anyone nearby and close to my age range is probably not so great anyhow, compared to being in a place like California or New York, England, Toronto etc.. Good luck OP


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

DaveCan said:


> Hmm? I was actually pondering doing the same sort of thing and posting in the Relationship section to seek a GF. Thinking this may be a great place to find someone who actually understands and goes through some of the same hardships we all go through with SA etc, compared to trying dating sites.. Firstly I wasn't sure if it was allowed?, and secondly after seeing how this thread went I'm glad I didn't.. Probably just as tough to find someone here as it is on a dating site full of so called "normal" people lol.. And chances of finding anyone nearby and close to my age range is probably not so great anyhow, compared to being in a place like California or New York, England, Toronto etc.. Good luck OP


You can most definitely do that! There's nothing wrong with doing that in the right section. She just approached in all the wrong ways.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

All my posts disappeared.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Elad said:


> damn op you sound like a real catch.
> 
> goodluck with your finding a mate goals in 2013.


F*** you


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm so mad that my gifs were deleted and some of the offensive stuff tayzipporah posted are still here, so here are some funnies. LET THE JIMMY RUSTLING BEGIN.



nirvanarulez94 said:


> More like you're butthurt and desperate because I don't like you back... -_-





tayzipporah said:


> Wow, you're so mature Kai....have fun taking cocccccck in your ***


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> More like you're butthurt and desperate because I don't like you back... -_-





tayzipporah said:


> Wow, you're so mature Kai....have fun taking cocccccck in your ***


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you DappleGrey I will consider it  I very much doubt there is anyone here at SAS in my area and age range though, and a long distance romance is not what I'd be seeking.. Who knows till one tries though right? Cheers


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> F*** you


ooo ur getin report 4 that


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> ooo ur getin report 4 that


I really don't care. :clap


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Good. I'm glad you don't care.

*But* from your use of language and your attempted attacks at the people here, it seems like you might have your panties in a bunch.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Good. I'm glad you don't care.
> 
> *But* from your use of language and your attempted attacks at the people here, it seems like you might have your panties in a bunch.


You mean my attacks at my* boyfriend*, nirvanarulez94? :roll


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

tayzipporah said:


> You mean my attacks at my* boyfriend*, nirvanarulez94? :roll


I think she meant your attack at Elad


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I think she meant your attack at Elad


That person was being rude and judgmental!


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

tayzipporah said:


> That person was being rude and judgmental!


'cause lets be honest

*Must be good looking, nice, and smart*

isn't judgmental...?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> You mean my attacks at my* boyfriend*, nirvanarulez94? :roll


If he's your *boyfriend* then what was the point of this goddamn thread? Was it your attempt at attention, because he wasn't giving you any? This isn't the section to work out your personal relationship problems, ESPECIALLY not in this manner.

If you want to solve your problem with him, then be a goddamn adult and work it out with him, don't use this thread as a ploy to get him angry.

What childishness and immaturity... -sigh-


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

lzzy said:


> 'cause lets be honest
> 
> *Must be good looking, nice, and smart*
> 
> isn't judgmental...?


Excuse me for having standards and not wanting to date an ex-crack head with missing teeth. :|


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> If he's your *boyfriend* then what was the point of this goddamn thread? Was it your attempt at attention, because he wasn't giving you any? This isn't the section to work out your personal relationship problems, ESPECIALLY not in this manner.
> 
> If you want to solve your problem with him, then be a goddamn adult and work it out with him, don't use this thread as a ploy to get him angry.
> 
> What childishness and immaturity... -sigh-


We worked things out AFTER I made this thread. I was attempting to move on.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

tayzipporah said:


> We worked things out AFTER I made this thread. I was attempting to move on.


Hah. Haha. Hahaha.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 17, 2012)

You deserve your own reality TV show.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

tayzipporah said:


> We worked things out AFTER I made this thread. I was attempting to move on.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Wicked said:


> You deserve your own reality TV show.


I lol'd.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm having too much fun in this thread.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


>


What?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok, you've all had your fun but this thread is turning into personal attacks.


----------

